# Minesweeper? How do you play?



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I know how to access the game on Kindle 2, but I've never played it before? Are there any instructions? I feel like an idiot asking how to play a game that seems so simplistic...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

On the Klassic Kindle, unsure if it still the same on K2:
Alt-Shift-M to start
I,J,K,L up, left, down, right
M mark mine
R restart
Space open cell
Alt-Scroll move cursor left/right
H return to home screen

From Leslie's FAQ book


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Playing with the poor controls on the Kindle make it really frustrating. If you don't have a copy on your computer, download one and see if you like the game enough to wrangle it on the Kindle.

From Wikipedia:










When the game is started, the player is presented with a grid of blank squares. The size of the grid is dependent on the skill level chosen by the player, with higher skill levels having larger grids. If the player clicks on a square without a mine, a digit is revealed in that square, the digit indicating the number of adjacent squares (typically, out of the possible  which contain mines. By using logic, players can in many instances use this information to deduce that certain other squares are mine-free (or mine-filled), and proceed to click on additional squares to clear them or mark them with flag graphics to indicate the presence of a mine.

The player can place a flag graphic on any square believed to contain a mine by right-clicking on the square. Right-clicking on a square that is flagged will sometimes, according to settings, change the flag graphic into a question mark to indicate that the square may or may not contain a mine. Right-clicking on a square marked with a question mark will set the square back to its original state. Squares marked with a flag cannot be cleared by left-clicking on them, though question marks can be cleared in the same manner as normal squares. If the question mark state is deemed unnecessary, it can be disabled so that right clicking on a flagged mine will set it directly to its original state.

In some versions, the expedient of middle-clicking (or clicking the left and right buttons simultaneously) on a number having at least as many adjacent flags as the value of the number reveals all the unmarked squares neighboring the number; however, the game is forfeit in the event a related flag was placed in error. Some implementations allow for the mouse to be moved with the right mouse-button depressed after flagging a mine; the player can then click on multiple squares while dragging with the right mouse-button. As an alternative to clicking both buttons at the same time players can also middle-click or shift-click on fully-flagged numbers.

Some implementations of Minesweeper will set up the board by never placing a mine on the first square clicked, or by arranging the board so that the solution does not require guessing.


----------

